# Ravenwing by Gav Thorpe - Cover Art



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Ravenwing by Gav Thorpe*

_The Ravenwing stand apart from the rest of the Dark Angels Chapter – these dynamic Space Marines take to the battlefield upon steeds of adamantium and steel, and swoop from the skies in lightning-fast speeders to bring death to the foes of the Imperium. Led by the heroic Master Sammael, they prosecute war where their battle-brothers cannot, and are ever at the forefront of the Dark Angels’ campaigns._

You can view this novel here. 

UK Price: £7.99


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Ooh, book 1 of a Caliban Trilogy! This may be the first BL novel I buy (possibly) - I have nothing against BL, just never got round to it.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Me likey much. Who's the artist?


----------

